# Cannabis Stocks



## fmdog44 (Nov 10, 2018)

I am going to buy some reefer stocks. Only a few bucks but why not invest in the future? It's like the internet as it will never go away and can only grow bigger. SYMBOLS: ACB, CGC, APHQF


----------



## Knight (Nov 11, 2018)

Which of those 3.


Is the infrastructure in place to service market growth? How much cash has been used to acquire smaller pot sellers? How much in the way of stock to cash was used to acquire those smaller sellers. What about supply how much money is being spent to acquire sufficient supply? Are supply sources owned or are they subject to owners increasing prices? Just a few research questions I'd want to know before buying.

 BUT the logic seems right with Canada legalizing and more states in America legalizing recreational use the potential for growth is there. Understanding which has the best potential for success in this market place is crucial.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 11, 2018)

Knight said:


> Which of those 3.
> 
> 
> Is the infrastructure in place to service market growth? How much cash has been used to acquire smaller pot sellers? How much in the way of stock to cash was used to acquire those smaller sellers. What about supply how much money is being spent to acquire sufficient supply? Are supply sources owned or are they subject to owners increasing prices? Just a few research questions I'd want to know before buying.
> ...



I will dip some in to all three or may go with STZ Constellation Brands as they have bought heavy in to CGC. I am not talking serious $$$ just dipping my toe in the water.


----------



## Knight (Nov 11, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I will dip some in to all three or may go with STZ Constellation Brands as they have bought heavy in to CGC. I am not talking serious $$$ just dipping my toe in the water.


BIG toe or little toe?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 11, 2018)

At the rate Marijuana use is increasing, investing in that stuff might well be like another "Amazon" or "Apple" years from now.  More and more States are making MJ legal, and depending upon government regulations, usage of that "drug" will probably continue to grow.  The voters here just approved medical MJ in this past mid-term, so I expect to see more usage around here once the legislators figure out how to manage it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2018)

Knight said:


> BIG toe or little toe?



Little. I bought Sirus radio @ 50 cents a long time ago when nobody agreed with me. Same idea here. If it works fine if not fine. Not betting the farm only a door.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 12, 2018)

I wonder if they'll offer MJ ETFs at some point?


----------

